# Comb Pics



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Lookn' good


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

sweet!! and great photo nice and clear


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

That comb is so YELLOW.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, that's the most bright yellow comb that I've ever seen. Wonder why it is so?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

They are hammering the dandelions, which is the main pollen and nectar source now. That is what I assume is the color source.


----------



## KatyTX_Bees (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like you photo-shopped the yellow. Only wish mine looks as good.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

My bees built some combs last year and they were bright yellow like your picture. There was a lot cotton growing around here and I think they were tracking cotton pollen on the new white comb and turned it yellow. There's not any cotton blooming yet but they tracked something in.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a great photo.

By the way, my top bar hive just acquired some cut-out bees a couple of weeks ago. I had to throw out all the original comb due to wax moth infestation. They are now building brand new comb - for two weeks now - and the virgin white comb is now emerging from the building-bees.

Question -

I'm not 100% sure the queen is in there and can't tell if she is laying brood deep within that ball. 

When would be a good time to go in that hive and lift-out a top bar to see if the queen and/or brood is in there during such a delicate period? I understand that if there is no queen that a worker could be laying down some big pencil erasers (drones), so I will know the difference if/when I see that.

I don't want to tamper with the hive unless it's urgent.....and I'm wanting to know what would be a prudent determination of 'urgent'.

By the way, they seem very industrious and in good spirits. They are a small bunch, but a lot of spunk. In fact, I tried to feed them honey and they rejected it. They are feeding themselves with all the foragers bringing back the goods.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I would think at 2 weeks you could inspect for brood and eggs, but I am new to this TBH thing. I was in the hive for a quick inspection a 10 days.


----------



## coffeedad (Apr 10, 2012)

Man that comb is beautiful. I thought mine was yellow.


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------

